# ALSA Problem with kernel 2.6.12 [SOLVED]

## bllgtse

Hello,

I upgraded my system from kernel 2.6.10 to kernel 2.6.12 and I had the surprise that my sound didn't work any more.

alsamixer shows me that the card is recognized (driver compiled IN the kernel) and not muted.

Although I don't hear anything (nor by aplay &co, nor by OSS-emulation /dev/dspLast edited by bllgtse on Sat Aug 27, 2005 10:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bllgtse,

look in /dev/snd  and  /dev/sound  what have you got?

----------

## bllgtse

I won't have my machine next week, but I'll see after that.

I don't think /dev/sound /dev/snd are bad because when I launch play, no error appears unless arts is running (and then it's just "resource busy")

----------

## rawbeefman

What kind of card do you have?  I think we are in the same boat.  I have that ATI IXP card and it is driving me CRAZY!  Let me know if / how you resolve this!

----------

## issiah

i'm using 2.6.12-r4 and 2.6.12-r7 kernel and on my mac i use kernel alsa and on my pc i use alsa-driver, its just a mac and pc funky thing, but your problem may be two things a in the kernel issue or a out the kernel issue, meaning alsa-driver or alsa in the kernel. so if you just did a kernel install with alsa-driver installed rebuild the alsa-driver like the build states otherwise the sound may have issues and if you have alsa in the kernel then make sure to load your modules in or alsaconf ir you use alsa tools you know, check these fisrt to make sure your environment is solid they trouble shoot. 

issiah hayes hill

----------

## zbindere

With the new kernel I also have a some problems.

I have after every reboot to launch

```
alsaconf
```

Then it works again. I do  not understand what is happening.

----------

## issiah

the problem i have seen is that alsa in the kernel and alsa as a outside driver module build diferentl, it is most likely that the in kernel build sets up variable that are consistant in regards to the in kernel use. the other is that the alsa-driver outside the kernel sets up diferent ones to because after some builds i found my /dev/sound file gone, but no fear ii jusr recompiled my kernel and the dev was back and all modules and nodes, then i ran alsaconf, trusted and true and all was good. this is something else, only use alsa or oss not both and do all as only modules never put in the physical kernel it just doesn't work that way for some reason even thought they say it can. maybe some systems it can.he is a good tip my os X mac software kernel fried my monitor and my board, and the reps at apple couldn find anything so they just change all out, then when i install linux all the problems went away and my box even runs much cooler. i have laptops and i never thought i could run these things like for days at 100% cpu load but low and behold they run like they are taking a strole in the park, so this made me realize that osx is so jacked up with eye candy that it can break many things. just a thought. that's why i only use mol when needed. but anyway keep your eyes on the dev folder when you install anything kernel based, this can be usually where the problem my live.

issiah hayes hill

----------

## bllgtse

i have an Intel sound card i used to have it working with AC97 controller builtin the kernel.

I tried alsconf but nothings happen, and alsamixer shows my canals well  :Confused: 

But after each boot, Master Mono and PCM chans are muted (while unmuting them is not a solution...)

----------

## rawbeefman

That because you need to add alsasound to your boot runlevel.  Try:

```
rc-update add alsasound boot
```

That should unmute everything when you start.

----------

## bllgtse

It's already done... it was just an update, not a new install

----------

## jamapii

If the volume is going down to zero, try this:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-255457.html

----------

## bllgtse

I don't think it's the same problem, in any case, that doesn't work for me

Am i the only one to have this problem ?

----------

## bllgtse

Do you think the problem may be linked to udev/devfs ?

Because now, I also have my nvram that is unusable because of permissions, and i don't know why

----------

## bllgtse

I didn't change my .config file and I can't find a solution for a week. I can't believe I'm the only one with that problem..

----------

## shaihulud

You are not alone!!

I have the same problem: 

after upgrading from kernel 2.6.10-r7 to 2.6.12-r9 my working sound has gone  :Sad: 

I have a similar soundcard as you have:

```

Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller

```

Nothing from the suggested things helped so far ...

----------

## bllgtse

Yoohoo !!! I'm not alone great !

But I think we will have to wait for a kernel upgrade to correct this ....

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bllgtse,  shaihulud,

I have the nVidia version of that sound card and it works OK here. 

bllgtse posted that the .config was not changed. I hope you ran make oldconfig or you may have an illegal .config file. Strange things happen then.

What do you have in /dev/sound  and in /dev/snd  ?

----------

## bllgtse

oops i didn't mak oldconfig ....  :Very Happy:  but the card is detected (/proc/asound...), and /dev/dsp & co exists

When I boot my old 2.6.9-r9 all works, so i think every /dev file is good

I 'll try the oldconfig  :Very Happy:  and tell you

----------

## bllgtse

bad news.... nothing changed

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bllgtse,

/dev/ is dynamic unless you are one of the die hards who runs a completely static /dev/

The entries are created either by devfsd or udev.

If you dont have support in your kernel you don't get the entries in /dev/

----------

## bllgtse

So, my card should work ...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bllgtse,

You card should work but only if your have the /dev  entries that allow programs to send it data. Do you ?

They are the device special files in /dev/snd (for ALSA) and /dev/sound (for OSS emulation)

----------

## bllgtse

ls -l /dev/snd/

total 0

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116,  0 aoû 27 01:10 controlC0

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 24 aoû 27 01:10 pcmC0D0c

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 16 aoû 27 01:10 pcmC0D0p

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 25 aoû 27 01:10 pcmC0D1c

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 26 aoû 27 01:10 pcmC0D2c

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 27 aoû 27 01:10 pcmC0D3c

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 20 aoû 27 01:10 pcmC0D4p

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116,  1 aoû 27 01:10 seq

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 33 aoû 27 01:10 timer

ls -l /dev/sound/

total 0

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 12 aoû 27 01:10 adsp

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  4 aoû 27 01:10 audio

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  3 aoû 27 01:10 dsp

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  0 aoû 27 01:10 mixer

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  1 aoû 27 01:10 sequencer

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  8 aoû 27 01:10 sequencer2

but root and me (in audio group) can't play sound, even cat /dev/urandom>/dev/dsp doesn't work

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bllgtse,

That confirms your kernel is OK. Does alsamixer show your levels are turned up and unmuted?

What error(s) does the command

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

produce?

Do you use KDE?

Are you on a laptop ?

----------

## bllgtse

I used KDE on a desktop (i'm trying gnome but kde is still there)

alsamixer works (it shows/save status and can mute/unmute channels)

the initscript doesn't show any error  :Sad: 

I stopped artsd, while cat /dev/urandom>/dev/dsp or play ... or aplay ... doesn't work

----------

## vinky

Do you have some other mixerprogram?

I had some problem when I didn´t had any other than alsamixer and I installed kamix and after that it worked(guess it works with other mixers)

----------

## bllgtse

I tried with kmix and gnome-volume-control and nothings happens...

I also checked my kernel again, but everything seems to be present

----------

## bllgtse

It's ok, the problem is solved

Headphone and Line must be muted to work

If someone can explain this, i would be very pleased

Thank you every body who tries to help, I mark the topic solved

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bllgtse,

Some systewms use some jacks for two purposes, they can be an output or an input but not both at the same time.

Laptops are partiticualy prone to this, no haveing much space.

----------

## shaihulud

This also solved the problem for me! Thanks a lot!

----------

